# Legislation regarding reptile breeding



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there i am currently writing an assignment on leopard gecko breeding and i need to find out about welfare legislation and other legislation that could affect the breeding programme. i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions? 

I thought that the animal welfare act would come into it obviously and possiblythe endangered speices (import/export) act 1976 (even though obviously leopard geckos arent endangered.. although i thought i could argue that in the future they might be due to overcollection of wild caught animals for the pet trade)

And also is there legislation surrounding the sale of exotics that arent listed under the DWA act? 

Can anyone think of any more? Any information greatly appreciated, i have been trauling through books and the net but have hit a wall!

Many thanks!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

No

The Animal Welfare Act is the only one really for private breeders on a small scale. Although if it was something you were making money from and not breaking even/supplementing your hobby then you would need to have a Pet Shop Licence...and that has legislation attached to it.

This might help http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/149750-pet-shop-license-tax-question.html


----------

